# Retailers == Fail; Amazon == win?



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

So, having been scheduled to receive my TPrime and dock from two separate retailers (I did preorder) in January, and now being scheduled for May, I decided to cancel my orders and take my chances with Amazon. Guess what? Both will now be arriving within the next week and a half.

Amazon just made a customer-for-life out of me. Regardless, now that I will finally have something fresh and new to play with (it's been a while since I've had something close to bleeding-edge in Android), I'm wondering; what is it everyone recommends I do off the bat?

I've had plenty of experience rooting and experimenting with many devices, so I intend to unlock the bl first thing. Next is CWM install and third is root, of course. But, in looking in the Dev forums, it doesn't feel like there's a ton of really exciting stuff going on. Am I just missing the threads, or does XDA have some legitimate work going on over there?

Please RootzBoat, you're my only hope. What shall I do with my TPrime (And I don't care if no one has answered the question, "will it blend?")

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> So, having been scheduled to receive my TPrime and dock from two separate retailers (I did preorder) in January, and now being scheduled for May, I decided to cancel my orders and take my chances with Amazon. Guess what? Both will now be arriving within the next week and a half.
> 
> Amazon just made a customer-for-life out of me. Regardless, now that I will finally have something fresh and new to play with (it's been a while since I've had something close to bleeding-edge in Android), I'm wondering; what is it everyone recommends I do off the bat?
> 
> ...


I was going originally going to get my Transformer through Amazon, but I found it locally. I've always liked Amazon and get most of my stuff through them. I'm going to be ordering a case from them 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I ended up getting it at my local best buy. I usually order everything through Amazon (I even have prime), but I wasn't going to pay above retail.

As for mods and tweaks, the bl was just unlocked within this week so nobody has really been deving for it yet..at least here. I haven't checked xda and probably won't. My biggest struggle so far is filling up all my home screens. Good luck though, I love it.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## azriaziz (Dec 20, 2011)

check out the XDA forums. Theres a custom rom - virtuous prime based on build 15.. Not much else tho.

Lets hope AOKP comes along to sort the prime out!  But either way, good effort by diamondback and gang!


----------



## Shadowlore (Jul 5, 2011)

Got mine this weekend from Microcenter.. paid $449 (yes, it's the Prime, before anyone starts asking if I'm 'sure?') I happened to check there after I went to order it off Amazon, and saw they jacked the prices from $499 to $579 on the 32gig version.

Local Gamestops also seem to have it in stock without problem.


----------



## jackmei2 (Jul 12, 2011)

I LOVE amazon.com... I buy whatever I can from there, razors, candy, etc. I actually got my TP through the HHGregg deal and since Amazon.com didn't have them in stock for such a long time. right now they are only selling them through 3rd party people that sell through amazon.com. not sure why they are having trouble with keeping them in stock there.

As for Roms... nothing out that looks good yet. CM9 just went into nightlies for it, so that may be worth flashing in a couple days. xda seems to be more on top of the TP dev so far, but nothing major is out yet.


----------



## doomonu (Jun 7, 2011)

Shadowlore said:


> Got mine this weekend from Microcenter.. paid $449 (yes, it's the Prime, before anyone starts asking if I'm 'sure?') I happened to check there after I went to order it off Amazon, and saw they jacked the prices from $499 to $579 on the 32gig version.
> 
> Local Gamestops also seem to have it in stock without problem.


I originally ordered mine from Amazon and saw that it wasn't shipping until the middle of March so I canceled my order. I had totally forgotten about Microcenter. I checked their price and it was $50 cheaper than Amazon. The only downside was that when I went there they were sold out of the 32GB models so I ended picking up the 64GB one. The problem that I'm having now is finding somewhere that has the dock in stock. I'm going to have to drive an hour to a Best Buy that actually has the dock in stock.

Shadowlore: Any chance you're in Michigan and I can blame you for my Microcenter selling out of the 32GB model?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

doomonu said:


> I originally ordered mine from Amazon and saw that it wasn't shipping until the middle of March so I canceled my order. I had totally forgotten about Microcenter. I checked their price and it was $50 cheaper than Amazon. The only downside was that when I went there they were sold out of the 32GB models so I ended picking up the 64GB one. The problem that I'm having now is finding somewhere that has the dock in stock. I'm going to have to drive an hour to a Best Buy that actually has the dock in stock.
> 
> Shadowlore: Any chance you're in Michigan and I can blame you for my Microcenter selling out of the 32GB model?


Got my 64GB for Amazon at normal retail price. Seemed like an odd deal, but it worked out fine, haha. The keyboard was being retailed by newegg through Amazon, again, normal price.

Now, I just need a 128GB SDcard.









All the best,

-HG


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

doomonu said:


> I originally ordered mine from Amazon and saw that it wasn't shipping until the middle of March so I canceled my order. I had totally forgotten about Microcenter. I checked their price and it was $50 cheaper than Amazon. The only downside was that when I went there they were sold out of the 32GB models so I ended picking up the 64GB one. The problem that I'm having now is finding somewhere that has the dock in stock. I'm going to have to drive an hour to a Best Buy that actually has the dock in stock.
> 
> Shadowlore: Any chance you're in Michigan and I can blame you for my Microcenter selling out of the 32GB model?


Check with Gamestop stores. A couple of stores in my area have them just because most people don't think of going to Gamestop for tablets and tablet accessories. I really want the dock badly. I just couldn't afford the tablet and dock at the same time. The store I went to in my area had 7 Primes in stock and two docks. They do sell at Gamestops but not nearly as quickly as everywhere else.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowlore (Jul 5, 2011)

doomonu said:


> Shadowlore: Any chance you're in Michigan and I can blame you for my Microcenter selling out of the 32GB model?


*laughing* Nope.. St Louis here. No docks at our store either... and now that the wife wants one too, they're saying they're having an extremely hard time getting them in.

I also agree with SOTK, Gamestop seems to be the only place within 100miles or so of St Louis that has them in stock right now, and they're limited in quantity as well.


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazon has both the pad and dock in stock right now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Got mine yesterday at a local Office Depot. They stated they get shipments daily for the prime but usually 1 or 2 and they sell out within the hour. May want to check them if your looking for a prime

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nastrodamous (Jan 15, 2012)

been looking for almost 2 weeks now and haven't seen one.


----------

